# Hierarchy in Multiple Dog Household



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

As some might know, very recently our household was joined by another 13 week-old V Pacsirta. My oldest Sophie will be two in May. I had done lots of research and reading about multiple dogs in household, and felt as prepared as I could be about adding another V girl to our family. 

However, I am getting conflicting advice from people on how to handle the hierarchy in the house with two dogs. Some say, I should be the one who establishes the Alpha dog between the two and it should be the oldest one; and then some (most) say dogs establish the pack order among themselves and people shouldn't intervene unless the situation becomes dangerous. 

Here is how I have been handling Sophie and Pacsirta's relationship so far. We introduced them in a neutral area, then brought them closer to the house and let them play outside of the house, then brought them in the house. Inside we feed them separately and they sleep separately, they chew on their bones separately. They do play with all of the toys together which they haven't had a problem with so far.

When they both are together, I watch them like a hawk but don't interfere. Sophie does like to play really rough, so I might have to clap my hands or make loud noises so they brake it up, I don't call their names though. I am the Alpha! They have played tug with few toys and both have won and the other respected that. I don't really like tug games, so I remove those toys from their sight for a while. However, they do that with sticks outside too. 

Sophie also knocks the little one over and tries to hold her to the ground while pulling ears and biting ankles, and the little one does the same to her as well. But this is a very common play among Vizslas from what I have observed, and I don't think it's out of ordinary. I watch their body movement, and it is flowing, tail wagging, mouths open, no stiffness.
There have been two snaps: one where the little one ran up to Sophie who had just stretched out from a deep sleep... she snapped, puppy turned right away and ran to us to give us kisses; the second was from the puppy to Sophie: she had enough play and Sophie stopped right away.

I believe with time Pacsirta might be the more dominant one, but I can't tell right now because they communicate and respect each other very well. It is still too early. Sophie in general has always been a submissive dog but when pushed she'll stand up for herself. Pacsirta seems to be fearless but she's not a bully; she's very courageous but not dominant. Her temper seems to be very well-balanced.

SO, here is my question for those who have multiple dogs in the household or have had experience with multiple dogs. What is your school of thought when it comes to hierarchy with two or more dogs at home? How much should humans intervene? 

Thank you!

A


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Just leave them to work it out.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As long as nobody is getting hurt let them work it out. If Sophie gets to rough just redirect her to something different. The battles normally start if a pack hierarchy is not figured out. Pacsirta is young right now and will probably be the lower dog for a few months. After that is anybody's guess.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Ozkar, TexasRed*, thank you for your advice. I've been letting them work out things on their own... not much to work out right now since they just play most of the time


----------

